# Embassy Outreach



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just found info that ACS (American Citizen Services) for the Embassy in Manila, VA (Veterans Administration, and DHS-USCIS (Department of Homeland Security - US Citizen and Immigration Services) will be holding an outreach in Iloilo on the 23rd and Bacolod on the 24th of Feb. 

I am just curious if others on here register or otherwise let the Embassy know that we are living here? Is there any reason/advantage to or not to do this? I have the one year "Balikbayan" stamp in my Passport.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Fred,

I have read about registering for that STEP program at or through the embassy but have never done it. Seems there was a thread here on site several years ago about that. I have never seen the need to sign up and if I want information or to read travel advisories I just go to the embassy site. I suppose the govt knows where I live as I collect Social Security but still, I am under no obligation to provide any information to them; nor do I want to.


jet Lag


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> I have read about registering for that STEP program at or through the embassy but have never done it. Seems there was a thread here on site several years ago about that. I have never seen the need to sign up and if I want information or to read travel advisories I just go to the embassy site. I suppose the govt knows where I live as I collect Social Security but still, I am under no obligation to provide any information to them; nor do I want to.
> 
> ...


same here


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

From talking to US Embassy and VA officials, the plan is to cut back on the "Outreaches" in Angeles City to twice yearly and to increase the program to the outer areas. Thus giving the expats better service.

I have been to two "Outreaches" so far in Angeles and have seen huge numbers of US Citizens taking advantage of this program. I have used it twice to keep me from having to make an appointment, travel to Manila and waste a lot of money. 

As far as the STEP Program, all I did was register and sign up for it online. I used the Outreach for other services, not available online.

JM101


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have never been to an Outreach assembly, but the next time I hear it coming to Cebu, I might check it out, just to see what it offers. If they have info and assistance for Social Security and Tax issues, then I would be interested. I did register online when I moved here in 2010, but never updated my info ever after that. I'm quite annoyed by all the STEP "warnings" because they send multiple emails...........1 day I received 9 STEP emails, all the same.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

George6020 said:


> I have never been to an Outreach assembly, but the next time I hear it coming to Cebu, I might check it out, just to see what it offers. If they have info and assistance for Social Security and Tax issues, then I would be interested. I did register online when I moved here in 2010, but never updated my info ever after that. I'm quite annoyed by all the STEP "warnings" because they send multiple emails...........1 day I received 9 STEP emails, all the same.


Guess I will just keep it in mind for when needed to renew Passport or something on that order. As far as the STEP thing, I can't really see where that might be of some advantage to register.

Thanks for the replies.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been registered with STEP for quite a few years. I used it when I traveled, before moving over here. I got an e-mail from the embassy about the outreach and shared it in an Iloilo Facebook Group. Mostly I get scare tactic emails. 'danger Will Robinson". I take most of what they say with a grain of salt. 

When I was getting married I was planning a trip to Cebu, to get my certificate in lieu of marriage from the Consulate. Luckily, right before I scheduled my flight, I got an email saying they were coming to Iloilo. I went to it (at Del Rio) and was done in 15 minutes! 

Not as much fun as a Cebu trip - but a lot cheaper ha ha

~Edit~
One thing they did do after Yolanda - they emailed me to see if I was ok and if I needed anything. The fact that I could receive e-mail.... kind of meant things were generally ok.... but , hey, they tried.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

The next outreach in Angeles is scheduled for March 2016 but no date set yet. It usually in the beginning of the month with short notice before the event.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

the next US embassy outreach in Angeles is schedule for March 3, 2016 from 8:00AM to 11:00AM at the LEWIS GRAND HOTEL. They do leave early now not all day till all business is completed.


----------

